# Is Cork underlayment the best for a floating engineered floor project?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Cork is a very good sound barrier in this case. The thicker the laminate in question the better it will sound on it's own so you may be able to use a lesser padding. I'd look into at least a 14lb density. We use Silencer a lot.
http://www.foamproducts.com/silencer_main.shtml
It's rubberized and has excellent dampening qualities. The High Density type is what you would probably want.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

agreed. Cork is sweet!


----------

